# مشروع تخرج منتجع سياحي علاجي



## sammada (24 أبريل 2006)

عايز اعرف اسس تصميمه و مواقعه وامثله مشابهه لمشروع مثل ذلك (اريد الافادة وجزاكم الله خيرا)


----------



## جودي مجدي الحسيني (24 أبريل 2006)

بالنسبة للمواقع المشابهة والتي يتم بناء المنتجعات السياحية الاستشفائية بها هي 

1- العين السخنة 
2- سفاجا 
3- سيوة
4- الغردقة 

وذلك لوجود المياه الكبريتية بهم و لوجود رمال تساعد علي الشفاء من الامراض 

وهناك نوعان من العلاجات التي تتم في هذه المناطق 

1- علاجات جافة 
2- علاجات مائية 
ودي بعض المعلومات اللي عرفتها من زملائي اللي وخذين نفس المشروع وساحاول معرفة المزيد وامدك بها ان شاء الله


----------



## جودي مجدي الحسيني (24 أبريل 2006)

لو انت مصر تقدر تذهب لهيئة التنمية السياحية بالدقي وتاخذ تقرير كامل عن تصميم القري السياحية الاستشفائية


----------



## ياسمينايا (23 فبراير 2010)

شكرا لك وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mar-architect (24 فبراير 2010)

اتمنى لو كان الموضوع مرفقا بصور


----------



## دمدومة المهندسة (26 مارس 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## نسمةالليل (27 مارس 2010)

شكررررررا


----------



## hananfadi (27 مارس 2010)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## IMEAART (20 مايو 2010)

*goooooooood*

gooooooooooooood


----------



## احمد- نبيل- الشيخ (21 أكتوبر 2011)

لوسمحتم انا مشروع تخرجي عن منتجع علاجي في العريش واطلب من حضراتكم بعض المعلومات الوافيه عن المنطقه هناك وعن البيئه والمناخ والضغط ان استطعتم وانا ممتن لكم كثيرا ولو امكن بعض مشاريع مشابهه


----------



## fathiakhadraoui (16 نوفمبر 2011)

تحية للجميع
انا طالبة و اقوم بتحظير مشروع تخرجي منتجع علاجي يختص في العلاج بالمياه الكبريتية و علاقته بالطبيعة. صراحة وجدت صعوبة كبرى في هذا المجال خاصة لغياب المعلومات اللازمة في الانترنات فالرجاء منكم اذا امكن مدي ببعض الدراسات المشابهة مع الشكر


----------



## هواري بومدين (1 ديسمبر 2011)

سلام ......انا موضوعي يتشابه مع هذا الموضوع انا ابحث عن امثلة عن مركبات علاجية وعن المساحات والفرغات الموجودة فيه.............عــــــــــاجــــــــــل ..شكرا


----------



## arch abd (25 سبتمبر 2012)

بدي منتجع علاجي


----------



## arch_nermin (30 سبتمبر 2012)

يعطيك العافية مشكور


----------

